# Extremely weak baby goat [[UPDATED]]



## VelvieLilly (Apr 11, 2013)

I have a 2 week old boer buckling who I rescued Saturday from going to auction, when I brought him home he couldn't stand without falling over, I started feeding him Whole Cows milk and evaporated milk then just whole cows milk. He did good Sunday and Monday but then he just started going downhill again (didn't change anything in his feed/routine) and now he's back to the point where he barely stands and he grits his teeth a lot, I don't know anything about his parents other then his mom looked to be boer/dairy breed mix. I feel like since I've had him since Saturday he should be doing better, I got some goats milk off a friend last night and I'm slowly giving him that and trying to wean him over cause I know that goats milk would be better for him then cows milk. I read about floppy kid but it said they couldn't use their tongues to suck, but he can use his tongue. A neighbor suggested a enema and I did that last night and a lot of poop came out. I'm at a loss as to what to do for him as I don't want to see him suffer. Any suggestions? Thank you.


Update. 

I took him to the vet Friday and the vet gave him two shots and said he had white muscle disease (WMD) and also gave me some antibiotics to give him (Sulfatrim), he hasn't been doing much better, along with the antibiotics I started giving him vitamin E pills Friday evening (cut them open and squeezed the gel/juice into the milk). Last night I gave him 1/4 of a Selenium pill (the whole pill is 200mcg), he's done slightly better since last night. Could I give him more selenium, if so how much/often?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2013)

If he is grinding his teeth and is refusing to stand, he is in pain and you should take him to a vet for a check up and a pain reliever (such as Banamine).  He could be bloated from the diet changes which can be fatal if left untreated. At two weeks old, having gone from goat milk, to a evap/cow blend, to whole, milk, I would not make another change.    It does not sound like FKS.


----------



## VelvieLilly (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you. When I asked the man he said during the day he left the goat with it's mother and made sure she let him nurse then at night he brought him into the house and fed him whole cows milk/evaporated milk then the next day did it all over again, I understand that much changing in a baby goats diet is dangerous and and I'm not sure why the man felt the need to do that.  All I did was try to get him on a more regular schedule and help him get stronger.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah, it could just be that.  I would treat for bloat but still would do a vet visit first for Banamine and professional look.  Other things that might be worth exploring....does he have a temperature?  And how much and how oftern is he eating?


----------



## VelvieLilly (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm taking him to the vet today, they were booked up until the afternoon though. He's eating 4oz about 5-6 times a day. I'll have to go get a thermometer and check him.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2013)

Hope things go well for you.  I am amazed at how just relieving their pain can get them  back to bouncing.  Once he gets back on his feet, you might want to adjust his feedings gradually to 3 feedings per day.  Our three week old kids are eating about 12-14 ounces of whole cow milk at 7:00, 3;00, and 8:00 right now and is starting to nibble at hay more.  Some people do four feedings a day, but you could definitely cut back on doing 5 or 6 (I bet that is a lot of work on your part too


----------

